# Favorite TV Show You Think Not Enough of Us Watch???



## Jill (Mar 15, 2013)

What's your favorite TV show that you figure not "enough" of us here have come to appreciate?

Mine is: RuPaul's Drag Race!!! It's so addictive on many levels and some those "girls" are amazingly talented. I always love the funny / campy / quircky ones the most






*What about you? What's a TV show you don't want to miss, but think is not appreciated by others as much as it should be? *

*



*


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 15, 2013)

MTV's Teen Wolf! I didn't think I'd like it when it started because I wasn't a fan of the 80s movies. But this show is sooo good. It has a great storyline, characters you can't help but love and hate, and it keeps you wanting more.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 15, 2013)

I'd have to say Duck Dynasty!! Love how family and prayer is part of the show! Plus the fact it's gut splitting funny!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 15, 2013)

I love Jase and Si! Lol.


----------



## atotton (Mar 15, 2013)

jacks'thunder said:


> I'd have to say Duck Dynasty!! Love how family and prayer is part of the show! Plus the fact it's gut splitting funny!


I agree 100%. I LOVE that show!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 15, 2013)

General Hospital!


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 15, 2013)

I second that, I LoVe Duck Dynasty!


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 15, 2013)

I used to watch General Hospital, now watch Young and the Restless. Love, love, love Dangerous Catch. I like watching the Ducks also they are really funny. My hubby watches alot of wrestling, I have to admit I watch some of it also. Can't stand the Rock, but do like CM Punk.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 15, 2013)

I didn't know The Rock still wrestled!


----------



## ohmt (Mar 15, 2013)

Fringe!! It just ended, but I think there are still something like 5 seasons to see and the ending was great. Much better than the ending to Lost (same creators and director). It's about Fringe science and I loved the humor-my kind of show



Pretty sure it's on Netflix.


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm gonna have to start watching Duck Dynasty


----------



## atotton (Mar 15, 2013)

Duck Dynasty is on A&E. http://www.aetv.com/duck-dynasty/ 

It is my all time favourite show.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 15, 2013)

You'll like it Jill!


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 15, 2013)

I just started watching General Hospital again after about 20 years.....it is the 50th anniversary and many of the old characters/actors are back on!

My daughter watches Duck Dynasty and keeps telling me to watch it. I guess I should tune in!!!!!

Two of my favorite current shows are "Parenthood" and "Switched at Birth" love them both!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 15, 2013)

I love Switched at Birth! Are you a Daphne fan or a Bay fan? My husband and I find that it's nearly impossible to root for them both. Lol


----------



## Marty (Mar 16, 2013)

Whale Wars


----------



## LindaL (Mar 16, 2013)

The Following! It is my new favorite show on TV!

Oh and just thought of another one...PitBulls and Parolees! LOVE LOVE LOVE that show!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 16, 2013)

I dvr the Following and watch it with hubby! That first show..... gosh I'm not sure it could have been more gory! LOVED IT!!!


----------



## ohmt (Mar 16, 2013)

I almost forgot about The Following. My new favorite!


----------



## bevann (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm a history buff so I watch lots on the History Channel. 2 of my favorites are Pawn Stars and American Pickers.both shows have really unusual items discovered and brought in so you get a history lesson with each item.


----------



## chandab (Mar 16, 2013)

LindaL said:


> PitBulls and Parolees! LOVE LOVE LOVE that show!


I love it, too. Try to watch it every week, and catch the reruns when I can.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Mar 16, 2013)

My ultimate favorite is_* Top Gear*_ on BBC (the UK one). I love James May!!  And my 2nd fav. Is _*Duck Dynasty*_--Here listen now Jack!


----------



## TangoMango (Mar 16, 2013)

Psych on USA Network. Show cracks me up!


----------



## AngC (Mar 17, 2013)

Mythbusters. ....too bad about that stray cannonball. Sure hope they come back.


----------



## Boss Mare (Mar 17, 2013)

Criminal Minds


----------



## Miniv (Mar 17, 2013)

Bones


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 17, 2013)

My daughter has gotten me into Supernatural. It reminds me of the Ex Files, but instead of aliens, they search and destroy demons.


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 17, 2013)

KanoasDestiny......I love both Daphne and Bay! Both characters have interesting personalities and they are soooo different!! As each show unfold you can see more likenesses to their real birth parents. There is always a new twist each week, Love it!!!! I started watching the reruns of this show with my daughter on Hula while I was in Germany we both got hooked! Then came home and continued to watch until I was up to date...........this is one of those shows I don't think too many people watch but they should give it a shot!!!!!!!!


----------



## sfmini (Mar 17, 2013)

The Neighbors. So quirky and funny, really funny. it is on abc, and you can watch past episodes online.

Also love Flea Market Flip.


----------



## LindaL (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes, Criminal Minds!

OK, so who is going to start watching "Bates Motel" tonight?? I so can't wait and hope it lives up to what I think will be an awesome show!


----------



## Boss Mare (Mar 18, 2013)

LindaL said:


> Yes, Criminal Minds!
> 
> OK, so who is going to start watching "Bates Motel" tonight?? I so can't wait and hope it lives up to what I think will be an awesome show!


It intrigues me! Going to try to watch it when I can / record it.. It looks like it will be awesomely twisted!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 18, 2013)

LindaL said:


> Yes, Criminal Minds!
> 
> OK, so who is going to start watching "Bates Motel" tonight?? I so can't wait and hope it lives up to what I think will be an awesome show!


Thanks for the reminder!!! I'm watching for sure!!


----------



## LindaL (Mar 18, 2013)

I just thought of another one..."The Client List". Have to admit I think Jennifer Love Hewitt is HOT, but I like the show, too!


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2013)

Linda, I'm glad you posted about Bates Motel. I want to set the DVR to get it but had forgotten... Gonna do it now


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 18, 2013)

Lots of the ones I like have been mentioned, Crimal Minds, The Client List, Myth Busters, Duck Dynasty ( love their values, and no matter how rich they are, they emphasize simplicity, family, and gold ol country fun), I like Gold Rush too, eventhough I think Todd tends to be a winer butt, but Parker's Grandpa is a doll and makes up for it !


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 18, 2013)

Carolyn R said:


> Lots of the ones I like have been mentioned, Crimal Minds, The Client List, Myth Busters, Duck Dynasty ( love their values, and no matter how rich they are, they emphasize simplicity, family, and gold ol country fun), I like Gold Rush too, eventhough I think Todd tends to be a winer butt, but *Parker's Grandpa is a doll *and makes up for it !


I second that!!! It's neat to see Grandfather, father, and son how they all look a like!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 18, 2013)

Well I can't pick just one, so I'll list some of my favorite shows that I watch.

The Walking Dead

The Vampire DIaries

Switched At Birth

The Lying Game

Pit Bulls and Parolees

Pretty Little Liars

Shipping Wars

One Tree Hill (Ended last year after about 9 years. Such a great show)

I watch other sit coms too but not as often. (I do have a life lol I DVR most of these and watch them when I can!)


----------



## LindaL (Mar 19, 2013)

So, I am on the fence about Bates Motel...Hmmm...I'll give it another week to see if it comes up with something that really catches my interest...otherwise I won't bother...lol


----------



## sundancer (Mar 19, 2013)

Jill - I love the RuPaul Show also- its so addicting! I like Criminal Minds, The Following and the equine programs they have on RFD TV

Julie


----------



## sfmini (Mar 20, 2013)

My very favorite show is The Incredible Dr Pol. Love him! He is a vet in Michigan and the show is very realistic as they show all sides of his practice good and bad. Dr Pol is a real character.


----------



## chandab (Mar 20, 2013)

sfmini said:


> My very favorite show is The Incredible Dr Pol. Love him! He is a vet in Michigan and the show is very realistic as they show all sides of his practice good and bad. Dr Pol is a real character.


Me, too!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Mar 21, 2013)

_Person of interest._ I can't believe no one on here watches it besides me....


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 21, 2013)

LindaL said:


> So, I am on the fence about Bates Motel...Hmmm...I'll give it another week to see if it comes up with something that really catches my interest...otherwise I won't bother...lol


I have to say I'm with ya! I'm watching it for the second time right now so hubby can see it. I really think the lady who plays the mom "Norma" does crazy really good! That guilt trip thing was starting to make me feel guilty and I'm not even there!! LOL! I think she's a pretty good actress!


----------



## sfmini (Mar 21, 2013)

Alpha Dogs is good too.


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 22, 2013)

I can not believe when I posted that I forgot this one.......Scandal!!!! The past few weeks have been repeats so maybe that is why I forgot. It is a great show, different kind of story line and interesting twists each week! You must check it out if you have not seen it!


----------



## minisch (Mar 28, 2013)

American Pickers, Whale Wars, Pawn stars, antiques roadshow, auction wars


----------

